# How many of you use your Cannondale on a turbo trainer?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Just wondering as I'm thinking of getting a turbo trainer, but have seen some horror stories where frames have been damaged


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

No damage here. I rode mine many times this winter on the trainer.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

I would recommend against doing very hard trainer rides on a carbon bike. Normal riding is fine, just dont be doing sufferfests. Put an old bike in the trainer and just leave it there.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I put hundreds of miles on mine this past winter. I don't see any issues

v/r

Ajost 
2012 Supersix 105


----------

